# honduran red point



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently aquired a honduran red point and was wondering if this is just a sub-species of the convict and if tere is any major behavior differences between the two. Thanks foe any informantion
musicman


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Different species- are you sure you have an HRP? There are a lot of "blue convicts" out there that are a hybridization of cons and HRP.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I got some HRP and they spawned and they looked like HRPs. The second or third batch there was a very super blue female it appears in there. I was told that they were pure HRP and not HRP/convict hybrids but I cannot say for certain as I hadnt obtained wild caught specimens.

The female looks a lot like this http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/honrp.jpg but more blue. She was the darkest one and there seems to be a leucistic one too with yelloworange fin edging.

I would not doubt that many HRP have convict lineage. The ones I have are far more colorful than convicts that I have, smaller in size, and lay considerably fewer eggs. The HRP lay about 20 to 30 eggs, the convicts seem to lay a hundred at a time.

I have culled all but a very few of the most colorful HRPs and will see how they keep breeding.

Tehre is a lot of confusion surrounding the HRP and convict supply. I suppose that starting with wild caught specimens may ensure something, maybe not.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

HRP's degrade greatly from one generation to the next especially if you inbreed. Only WC/F1/2/3 HRP's really look good.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I havent had enough generations bred to tell much of a difference yet. I dont know how far removed mine are from wild caught but this last batch some of them were far more colorful than the previous batches were. I am on my third generation breeding them. A young female just laid eggs but none were viable I guess. Ill keep breeding them as long as I dont run out of room just to see what I can get out of them. That or I lose interest in them.

I am interested in reading some more about the HRP and others losing coloration after being captive bred. I havent been breeding fish seriously before. Now that I have room I am able to seperate certain fish and spawn them against others that I pick, instead of the usual "they spawned and I didnt know it" kind of thing. I guess Id only be wasting my time if I had something better to do, lol. I kind of fell into the HRPs, and didnt go looking for them.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

HRP are a different species than Cons. The tend to be smaller and less aggressive (debatable). There are different colors from different collection points.

Here is a small 2" male HRP "Rio Monga" I recently got with alot of blue and red fins.










...Bill


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)




----------

